# KDS Detailing - Brand new YouTube channel called KDSKeltecTV



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Been away from Detailing World some time now, would you believe nearly 6 months i can only apologise

Very good reason for the absence, just a simple lack of time to post with many new ideas and projects on the go.
But fear not back with some new things for the future.

Firstly KDS is now 6 strong with a new start in January of this year.
KDS Carried out 3 long term full restorations through the winter and spring season which was very time consuming , one for Help the Hero's .

So kick of the return to Detailing world , let me introduce you to, 
Our brand new YouTube channel called KDSKeltecTV, giving you 'the viewer' a never-before-seen insight into what we do.

We will be dispelling myths, answering your questions, creating 'how-to' guides 
and showcasing the more interesting projects we undertake in extreme detail, beginning with our recent restoration of a Ferrari Enzo.






So welcome to KDSKeltecTV, and, make sure you don't miss any of our upcoming episodes by clicking 'subscribe'.

We'll be doing myth buster videos
'How-to' guides
Product reviews and comparison tests
Detailed showcases of some our most interesting projects
And answering viewer submitted questions

Episode one is on its way very soon.

Any questions please fire away.

If you were not aware we have a twitter account https://twitter.com/KDSKeltec

Soon to have regular updates in line with the "other" social networks

Many thanks for viewing

Kelly


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## will-i-a-m (Nov 4, 2010)

Nally said:


> Subscribed


Likewise :thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

thank you Kelly


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Subscribed
Great work Kelly:thumbup:

sent from my smart-arsed phone


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

Subscribed


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Enzo...sweet!


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

subscribed


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

Subscribed and followed on twitter, can't wait to see your video's


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Very Nice intro Video indeed Kelly. 
Cant wait to see the Full Vid. 

Padraic


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

Subscribed :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Nally said:


> Subscribed


Ditto


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Subscribed.


----------



## Perry (Apr 22, 2006)

Subscribed


----------



## GRC (Feb 4, 2013)

Subscribed :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm in:thumb:


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

suscribed from north cyprus !


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

The Ferrari job looks fantastic. Last night, I looked through your blue, Porsche 930 turbo post - simply staggering.

Makes my attempts at the very margins of detailing look utterly pathetic! Someone shoot me, now!

The Enzo looks like the wheels have been painted 'shadow-chrome', or suchlike. Looks much better on this motor than bog-standard silver...


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Also sub d .


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Subscribed too :thumb:


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

Subscribed


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

Yup, subscribed too!


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

Just waiting for the videos now .......(foot tapping) .....can't wait !


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

next one is on the way. 

Gone mental busy and over booked with work (not by me) so trying our best to finish the cars and capture anything interesting too at the same time :thumb:


next chapter 
We're using the footage from 10 video files to cover washing/drying the car, paintwork inspection, and the strip down. 

kelly


----------

